# Dell inspiron 1530 questions.



## gowtham (Jan 25, 2008)

I have deiced to get a dell with the following specs--

BASE	Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T7500 (2.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 4 MB L2-cache)	edit
OPERATING SYSTEM	Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium - English	edit
HARDWARE SUPPORT 	Base Warranty - 1 Year XPS Premium Hardware Support (incl. Gaming and On-Site Support)	edit
COLOUR CHOICE	2.0 mega pixel Camera & Crimson Red for CCFL Display	edit
LCD	15.4¿ UltraSharp™ WXGA (1280x800) CCFL Display (220nits) with TrueLife™	edit
BIOMETRIC IDENTIFICATION	Biometric Fingerprint Reader with BLACK accent	edit
MEMORY	2048MB 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x1024]	edit
HARD DRIVE	160GB (5400RPM) SATA Hard Drive	edit
GRAPHICS CARD	NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 8600M GT with 256MB dedicated graphic memory	edit
OPTICAL DRIVE	Fixed 8x DVD+/-RW Slim Slot Load drive, including SW	edit
PRIMARY BATTERY	Primary 6-cell Lithium-Ion Battery (56 WHr)	edit
Accessories
CARRY CASES	Targus Campus Notebook Backpack XL	edit
BLUETOOTH	Dell™ Wireless 355 Bluetooth 2.0 Module (up to 3Mbps) with Enhanced Data rate - Eur	edit
MOUSE	Logitech VX Nano Cordless Laser Mouse	edit
WIRELESS CONNECTIVITY	Intel® Pro Wireless 3945 802.11a/b/g Mini-Card - Europe - Core 2 Duo Processors	edit
MICROSOFT SOFTWARE	Microsoft® Works 8.0 - English	edit
Services & Software
ACCIDENTAL DAMAGE SUPPORT	No Accidental Damage Support	edit
SECURITY SOFTWARE	No Security/Anti-Virus Protection - English	edit
Also included with your system
Gedis Bundle Reference	N01X5302	
Order Information	Inspiron Order - UK	
Shipping Documents	English Documentation with English/Irish Power Cord	
Dell System Media Kit	No Resource CD	
Power Supply	90W AC Adapter	
Modem	No Modem	
Keyboard	Uk/Irish Internal Keyboard (QWERTY)	
Standard Warranty	Base Warranty - 1 Year XPS Premium Hardware Support (incl. Gaming and On-Site Support)	
TV Tuner and Remote Control	Dell™ Travel Remote Control	
Online Promotion Option for GEDIS Configs	Dell Internet Order.

1-Is this config good? or do i need to change anything. 
2-Which screen res should i go for?- 1280*800, 1440*900 or 1680*1050???
3-Is the dell in-home service available EVERYWHERE in india??? i am currently located in Vijayawada, AP. I asked the dell rep about this and he said it is. but i am still doubtful
4- Which is the cheapest place to get the laptop?? i can get it from Dubai,US, UK or india ( got a whole load of relatives!!  )

Thanks for reading and for ur replies!! hoping for a fast reply!!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2008)

1. Seems ok. But why the finger print thing? Not that useful and adds to the price. 

2. It's always better to go for higher resolution, but in a 15" screen, you might find difficult to read things on a high res. IMO, go for 1440*900. 

4. In accending order of prices: USA < Dubai < UK < India. Dubai and UK might be more or less the same.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ tnx for the reply
1. The finderprint reader is standard. no option to remove it.
2.Even on 1440*900, i guess the text becomes toooo small to read properly. so what do i do?? i heard using the DPI option in vista or xp distorts the screen elements out of shape. so i am thinking about the 1280*800 screnn. If i need a high res screen later, i can use the dvi port to connect a much larger monitor. what do u say to this??
4. When i configured the system on both us and uk site. I found the cost is roughly 54000 on usa site, will its 46k on uk site!!! so i guess uk is cheaper.

Doesn anyone here own a 1530? or atleast a dell laptop/pc??? 

Once again tnx for the fast reply. much appreciated!!

PS. one more thing, i am a newbie to large forums, so can someone tell me whats IMO?? i google it and didnt find its meaning!!

also is there a site for dell, dubai??


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2008)

IMO --> In My Opinion ...
IMHO --> In My Humble Opinion.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 25, 2008)

tnx for clarifying!!


----------



## gowtham (Jan 25, 2008)

any more replies?


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 25, 2008)

The config looks pretty good. I think there is no model as Dell Inspiron 1530.
It should be this: *                             Dell XPS M1530 Notebook                                 .*

IMO, I would recommend you to have these:

1. _*1680*1050 Resolution*_ is what u should be looking at. Becos, that thing u can't upgrade even if u want to. Also, You can Increase the font size & enable Large Icons, when the screen res is high to increase your visibility.

_* NOTE: I checked in Dell India website, but found that there are no options to choose for the Screen Res. Its fixed at 1280x800 TFT with TrueLife.*_

2. You could go in for_* T7700 (2.4 GHz, 4MB L2)*_ for Rs. 5300 extra from the current T7500 if NEED be.

3. You should go in for_* 160GB/200GB 7200rpm SATA HDD*_. Mind you adding these will decrease your battery time as they consume more power. 

4. You should go for the _*9-cell Battery*_ because it gives more Battery Backup & you will be needing it in India.  Also just costs Rs. 1300 more.

5. You can go in for _*Intel 4965AGN Wireless N *_card if you need more Speed & Range.

You are planning to buy it other than in INDIA. So think twice before buying as the *WARRANTY is valid only in the country you buy in*. I have contacted Dell Customer Care & inquired about this. If you want Worldwide Warranty, you need to pay a little more & need to select an option in the Protect My Investment Tab/Warranty Settings while setting up your Configuration. Better ask a Dell India Customer care yourself.

Hope that helps for you.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2008)

If you're buying from the USA, then instead of Dell, buy from any online store, it's a lot cheaper there. I think it's 46k without tax. But in the USA, you can avoid tax by shipping to a state where there's no tax. 

Here's Dell Middle East Website:
*www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/nb_performance?c=ae&l=en&s=dhs

My MBP resolution is 1440*900, initialy it was difficult but I got used to it. Incase you want to watch movies and stuffs, it's great. That's why I suggested 1440, btw 1280 and 1650.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 25, 2008)

shadow2get said:
			
		

> IMO, I would recommend you to have these:
> 1. _*1680*1050 Resolution*_ is what u should be looking at. Becos, that thing u can't upgrade even if u want to. Also, You can Increase the font size & enable Large Icons, when the screen res is high to increase your visibility.
> 
> _* NOTE: I checked in Dell India website, but found that there are no options to choose for the Screen Res. Its fixed at 1280x800 TFT with TrueLife.*_
> ...



^^ tnx very much for the replies.
1.I dont plan to use the lappy for anything much apart from broswing and playing the odd game once or twice a week. so i dont need a high res screen.
2.do u think its advisable to pay 5300 for jus a .2ghz improvemnt? (other specs are same-cache, fsb etc,)
3.I am planing to buy an external hdd. so i am getting minimum storage onboard.
4.The 9-cell batt ads 0.8 inch to the lappy's thickness. so i think itll look bad.
5.Wifi 802.11n is not prevelant in india, so i think its better for b/g right now.
6.I asked the dell US rep(on chat) and he said the warranty is applicapable everywhere!



drgrudge said:


> If you're buying from the USA, then instead of Dell, buy from any online store, it's a lot cheaper there. I think it's 46k without tax. But in the USA, you can avoid tax by shipping to a state where there's no tax.
> 
> Here's Dell Middle East Website:
> *www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/nb_performance?c=ae&l=en&s=dhs
> ...



Can I configure my dell system, if i buy it from any ol store, aprt from dell's site? 

Thanks both of u fr ur good and fast replies. Much appreciated.

Also, can the hdmi output and the lcd run on diff res??

For example, when the lcd isl running at 1280*800, can i connect an external monitor at 1900*1200? whats the max res supported by the hdmi? (in this lap) 

Thanks once again!!!


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 25, 2008)

- As said earlier it is not required for you to buy the T7700. I said if NEED be. 

- The 160GB 7200 rpm will increase the Performance Speed ( faster Transfer speeds & applications will open faster) of your laptop. 

- I really don't think you are going to keep seeing the Thickness of the Laptop while working on it. I still recommend you to get the 9-cell Battery. 

- Why I told you to go for the _*Intel 4965AGN Wireless N*_ was that if you have a Wireless Router/Network Device/Accessing Server wirelessly in your house, it will give you more speed. Left up to you.

- BTW, you should ask Dell India Customer Care becos you will be using in India & any problems, you will go to Dell India Service.
Also, if the US Dell chat rep. said "warranty is applicable everywhere" does it mean World Wide warranty or Selected Countries in North America. Verify it in Dell - US/Dubai & Dell India just in case. Else you have to pay more than what you could have got in India.



> Also, can the hdmi output and the lcd run on diff res??
> For example, when the lcd isl running at 1280*800, can i connect an external monitor at 1900*1200? whats the max res supported by the hdmi?


Yes, both LCD display & HDMI output can run on different Resolutions. You can run the LCD at the max res. the LCD supports & the other monitor at whatever resolution the GoForce 8600 GT is capable of giving output. In your case, 1900*1200, it will be possible AFAIK.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 26, 2008)

ok tnx again for ur replies. can u tell me if there r any wifi-n ADSL routers available in india?
Also howz the logitech nano mouse? I am getting that one.

tnx again!


----------



## gowtham (Jan 27, 2008)

any more replies????? pls!


----------

